# Ecorse River Allen Park



## Rupestris (Aug 25, 2000)

Of course, the one time I don't bring the camera :rant:.

My wife and I take the dog for walks at the local park. The Ecorse river runs through a section of the park and we usually walk to the river and back.

While at the river today we spotted a Pike which had to go 20"+ and two Suckers, both in the 14" range. Nothing huge but I was surprised to see fish that far up stream in that poluted, garbage filled river.

Just thought I'd share. I'll try to get some pics next time.

Chris


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

> I was surprised to see fish that far up stream in that poluted, garbage filled river.


Polluted garbage filled rivers in Michigan,you got to be kidding we dont have them here anymore do we?I cant believe no enviromental group has steeped in to help clean up the watershed.


----------



## Rupestris (Aug 25, 2000)

stinger63 said:


> Polluted garbage filled rivers in Michigan,you got to be kidding we dont have them here anymore do we?I cant believe no enviromental group has steeped in to help clean up the watershed.


It kills me to call it that but it is what it is. I'd thought about trying to fish there for the fun of it but the hazy brown film on top of the water kinda worries me. I'd probably get snagged on a grocery cart or a tire anyway.

My lab loves the water and would jump in without hesitation but I just can't let her.


----------



## johnobub (Sep 23, 2006)

if you take another look you may see some brown trout floating by.


----------



## wind knot (Apr 12, 2008)

I grew up at Southfield and Outer Drive in Allen Park and we would see carp in the Ecorse Drain there from time to time. We would also go over by the Uniroyal Tire and see fish in that section, too. I found an old topographical map of the watershed and most of it was swampland all the way into Dearborn Heights. Makes you think about how much man has changed things and has often messed them up.


----------



## Rupestris (Aug 25, 2000)

wind knot said:


> I grew up at Southfield and Outer Drive in Allen Park and we would see carp in the Ecorse Drain there from time to time. We would also go over by the Uniroyal Tire and see fish in that section, too. I found an old topographical map of the watershed and most of it was swampland all the way into Dearborn Heights. Makes you think about how much man has changed things and has often messed them up.


I've been back there behind the tire. Its part of the route I ride on my mountain bike when I just go around the neighborhood. The water level back there is too low now. Has been for the past few years.


----------



## jaygil (Oct 15, 2005)

I grew up spearing pike in there. I saw some decent sized trout in there last summer by Reeck rd.


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

jaygil said:


> I grew up spearing pike in there. I saw some decent sized trout in there last summer by Reeck rd.


This is part of the ecorse river? and there is trout in it what a hallucination will you share


----------



## jaygil (Oct 15, 2005)

I didn't call it the Downriver Au Sable


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

Well next time your in that araea have your camera with you.Id like to see trout living in the ecorse river


----------



## jaygil (Oct 15, 2005)

Otay


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

jaygil said:


> Otay


 :coco:


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

jaygil said:


> Otay


Ok what is that supposed to prove you took pictures from my Gallery of salmon that I caught from lake Huron about 6 years ago.Nice try but still not a trout nor does it prove they came from the ecourse river.So you can post a picture that doesnt impress me much :lol:


----------



## jaygil (Oct 15, 2005)

Dude, I'm impressed because it took me a half hour to figure out how to post a pic. I thought it would take me a couple of hours.:yikes: I was just playing around. You got some sweet pic's of your catches. Seriously though I did see an 11" rainbow or steelhead ...and yes it was dead on top of a rocky shoal. Maybe a bird dropped it or something


----------



## RyGuy525 (Mar 17, 2005)

my dad used to fish in the ecorse creek when he was a kid. He tells me that they used to catch as many carp and gar as they wanted...


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

I don't know about this spot, but I did used to live downriver as a kid and I fished this scummy looking spot off of Sibley Rd by I-75. I actually used to tear up the carp, bullheads, and bluegills there. Did I eat them........NO WAY!!!:yikes::lol::lol::lol: I can relate with the downriver scuzzy riversytems though:SHOCKED::tdo12:. There are oddly quite a few fish in them. I do remember seeing a northern pike in the creek at the par three golf course at Pennsylvania and Racho road once too. (I believe that's the name spelled right. It's been a while.)


----------

